# /.cshrc and /.profile



## tobe (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi,


```
ls -l /
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      834 Apr 23 14:36 .cshrc
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      260 Apr 23 14:41 .profile
...
```
They seems to be hardlinked to /root/.cshrc and /root/.profile, editing one change the other.

Why is there a .cshrc and a .profile in / ? Why the root ones ?

Thanks,
TobÃ©


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> They seems to be hardlinked to /root/.cshrc and /root/.profile, editing one change the other.


Correct.



> Why is there a .cshrc and a .profile in / ? Why the root ones ?


Historic reasons. Root's "home" directory used to be /.


----------

